# Holes in plants again, this time with dosing and lots of light, water parameters ok



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm seeing holes in my Anubias and yellowing of dwarf hairgrass in my 10gal shrimp/rummynose tank.

Any idea if any of the following can be causes?
Recent changes to the tank and suspects: Ich and Paraguard dosing (consisting of malachite green), outbreak of freshwater limpets, some wierd oily residue on surface of water

Water parameters
Dosing PPS macro/micro
~5-6 wpg (CFL/LED combo = approx 60 watts in a 10gal tank) @ 8 hours
PH 7.1
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = low ~ 0.25 ppm
Nitrate = low ~ 0.25 ppm
Kh/Gh = 3deg/6deg

Does this look like calcium deficiency?
Also, anybody have any ideas on how to get rid of the limpets? They don't look great in tanks and my germaphobic tendencies despises "pests"

Thanks!

pics:


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I get oily residue in my African Tank. I use the python to suck it off the top when I do a water change. If you dont have a python just use a hose or clear tube to remove it. Suck the water from underneath the oil. Rather than from the top. The hose will suck less air if you come from underneath the oil. Hope that makes sense. It can be a pain to get rid of all of the oil residue but it is possible. Im not sure where the oil comes from. I thought it was from my nephews hands since I let him splash the water around in the tank. He hasnt done it in awhile and the oil is still comes back so I asume its from the food.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can use a piece of paper towel and just slide it across the surface to get rid of the oil.
Charles of CA showed me this trick.
I think hole on leave could be a lack of potassium...hairgrass might not grow very well without Co2 but I could b wrong.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's wierd, should be lots of potassium with dosing right? Any chance I can be giving too much light to the anubias? Dwarf hairgrass was doing great, runners and all until about 1 week ago.


----------

